# At my wits end...



## Georgia the Red (Jul 15, 2012)

And the fact that this is my second time attempting to post doesn't help. 

We got Georgia knowing she might be a little stubborn and we were right on with that. My husband is currently finding someone to help us with training.

My husband is deployed so it's just me, my 10 month old baby girl, Georgia (5 1/2 months) and my shih-tzu Isabel (7 years).

1) We don't have a fence yet for our yard so I hook her up for short amounts of time to go potty on a 25ft cable in the yard. If she is enjoying herself I will let her stay out there as the weather has been amazing. My problem is that many times she will bark non stop while she is out there. Our schedule is crunched in the morning. I'm nursing the baby while Georgia barks her head off at the little kids with their parents walking to the bus stop. If I don't put her out right away she will pee in her kennel.... She barks at other dogs she hears and if someone passes the house walking or running in the neighborhood she barks barks barks. Once she starts, she doesn't stop....even if I go out there and stand with her. I worry that 7:30-8:00 is too early for neighbors to be dealing with barking, yet that's what time I take her out...NOOOO later.

2) She is torturing Isabel barking and nipping at her. SHe's always in her face and Isabel is fed up. So am I. I know it's just the puppy in her but is there anything I can do?

3) She barks if I go upstairs. This is not good if I want to clean upstairs while the baby naps. She'll end up waking her. (Same goes for if she is barking outside when the baby is napping).

4)When I go to get her in off the cable, she jumps around so wildly I can't get my hands on her. It's quite embarrassing and frustrating. I can tell her to sit but that only lasts about a second!!

Is there anything I can do to help resolve these issues? She's sweet but very very stubborn. We have played with the idea of a shock/spray collar but I do not currently know if these are accepted forms of correction. I realize there are other areas where it's just going to take me working with her. I am really just bogged down with living life while my husband is deployed and honestly can't think straight so that's why I'm asking you guys for suggestions.  Thanks!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

It sounds like she is bored. High energy poodles need a LOT of stimulation and play time - and training. Someone else has a post about their horrible poodle that turned around in a few days of intensive attention and training. I get that you don't have a lot of time to train the puppy, but can you manage a few minutes a few times a day to practice sit, shush, and off? You may feel like a human feed bag, between the puppy treats and the baby, but a few days of giving the dog an opportunity to get rewards for doing the right thing might pay off. There is a lot of helpful advice in general training and obedience, and you might check you tube for training how to's that might be helpful and easy enough to follow (I found some of them really confusing...).

This will pass - and it is okay to crate the puppy or shut her in the kitchen or bathroom behind a baby gate (I'd vote no on the kitchen from a pure inquisitive destruction stand)... 

Hugs...
sarah


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Puppies dont want to be alone. Dogs are just wolves with some artificial selection applied, so think about if a wolf pup finds itself alone for whatever reason. What are its chances for survival? Not good. So dog/wolf pups are programmed by eons of evolution to want company, and to make a huge fuss to get noticed by mom if they dont have it. The barking in the yard and the barking when you go upstairs are pretty much the same problem; the pup wants to be near you.

When you go out to get her she jumps around because she is really upset about being alone in an open space (she feels like a sitting duck for a predator) and is really happy to see you. Try walking her on a leash instead of leaving her on the cable. Start obedience training with her (practice every day) and that will help establish that you are the boss and make her feel more secure.

As she becomes more secure, hopefully she will relax with Isabel.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

thinking about it, I put a 6 ft leash looped around my waist and clipped Spike to the end of it and kept him absolutely, literally, attached to me for a while. He was probably 4-5 months old, and I did it again at about 8 months. I'll do it again if needed, and I do it when I need to know where he is, what he is doing, and I need him to be quiet. It's not "easy" to go through your day with a puppy attached to you, but it's a lot easier than dealing with the noise and mess of one that's running his or her own show!. 

sarah


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She doesn't really sound stubborn to me, just the usual baby poodle personality  The fact that she does sit at all for you outside with all the excitement and stimulation around her is a good thing, at only 5 months old. My dogs LOVE kids so they act the same way, kids are the ultimate excitement for them. It sounds like you have your hands really, really full, and I have to say the worst is yet to come with Georgia because she's not in the poodle teenaged years yet, and your baby is going to be walking soon so you will be even busier. So this is a good time to come up with a plan! First of all, I know what you are going through because I just went through it too. You didn't mention how much exercise Georgia gets but my dogs are the same; first thing in the morning I can hardly MOVE when I go to let them out because they are so overexcited they are rushing around wrestling, growling, jostling each other out of the way for my attention...basically out of their minds with excitement. Don't get mad at me, but I think you should ask yourself if you really have the time right now for Georgia? I was a single mom too and it's hard! Even though for you it's temporary, you are still dealing with it all now. And there's absolutely nothing wrong with if you think it would be better if Georgia was re-homed; if so, you could make sure it was a really, really, really good home. But if you DO want to keep her, I think that it can be done if you make up a game plan. Of course you know your situation best, but I would make up a plan like, first thing in the morning, can you stumble your way out of bed, put the baby in a stroller and walk Georgia to wear off some of that energy? (That's what I do, ha,ha--at 5 a.m.! I've gotten used to it and it works for me) I would also buy lots of super-fun chewy toys and squeaky balls so you can whip something fresh out to give her something to do while you are busy upstairs for a couple of minutes (I rotate mine so I can pull out something they haven't seen periodically). Can you do puppy obedience classes? That will go a long way to helping you with her, but the effects won't be immediate. But one of the biggest helps right NOW would be puppy daycare if you can do that. If not that, is there a friend/neighbour or relative that can help you with Georgia, walking her or taking her for play sessions while your baby is sleeping? It will give you a break and wear off some of Georgia's energy. I wish you the best! p.s I wouldn't use any of those collars you mentioned, she's too young and sensitive.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Do you have a carrier for your 10 month old? If not, I would highly recommend a soft-structured carrier such as a Beco or an Ergo to carry your infant on your back while you take the puppy out for walks. Your hands will be free to deal with the leash and treats so that you can do some training. Babies love riding in the backpack and being outdoors so it should end up being a really pleasant time for all of you. 

Develop a schedule so that you have designated play/exercise time and brushing time (important to get your pup used to grooming and touch on belly, face, paws, etc.) built into your poodles days. Poodles thrive on routines just like babies so the more consistency you can have in your schedule, the better.

I don't think the tying out is going to work for your poodle puppy. If you want that to be an option for the occasional need to have him safely outdoors with you while youre working in the yard, or playing with the baby for example, then you'll need to spend some time playing with the puupy while tied out so it isn't always a negative association. That's going to take some time to change the association he already has of being left alone.

Really, if you don't have a fence you'll need to walk him for a substantial distance each day and then be prepared to go out on frequent potty trips on the leash, too. It isn't going to be easy but it can get better with effort andconsistency. Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Abby is almost 7 months old. I go through the same things! I have a 15 month old (he was 11 months old when Abby came home) and a 6 year old and Trina, a 7 year old toy poodle. First off, separate Isabel & Georgia. Abby will go crazy with excitement if her and Trina are left in the same room. I love my son but he is fine in the crib for a couple minutes while I take Abby out and make sure she goes potty. Immediately, I fix her food to keep her occupied while I take care of the baby. It's that or wake up before the baby. There is nothing wrong with crating Georgia while you are doing something. If you can't watch Georgia, crate her. Believe me, it takes a ton of stress off. When my son lays down for his nap, Abby goes to the crate. It becomes break time for everyone and is very welcome. Do you take her for walks? I couldn't imagine raising a spoo pup without a fence! But to be honest, I don't leave Abby out by herself even though we have one. While she is finishing up going potty, she is already spotting something to get into. It's a ton of work and is overwhelming sometimes. You just gotta try to keep her from getting bored and some type of schedule. Abby's world changed when school started back up. She thrives on the schedule! Good Luck!


----------



## bellalisa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow a puppy and a baby and your husband is deployed- that is a lot for anyone to deal with on their own. I guess all the older kids and teenagers are in school now but maybe you can find one that is home schooled that you can pay a small amount of money to walk the puppy in the morning or play with the puppy - possibly when the kids get off the bus you could have one of them come and take her for a walk. Or you could say "mothers helper" and they could entertain the baby while you walk the puppy. Does the military offer any help? Kids would love a job like that- it might be hard money-wise but you need another set of hands. 

I agree with those who said you need a plan and some sort of solution- you can't continue like this - it's too hard. The barking collar might traumatize her and change her personality into a fearful type dog so don't use that.

I also agree the poodle doesn't sound particularly stubborn, just a typical puppy. And most older dogs get annoyed when a puppy comes home- puppies are annoying! They eventually learn when the older dogs correct them to stop, but it takes awhile. Their are such goofs with other dogs trying to get them to play. 

Good luck and let us know if you were able to use any of these suggestions.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a tie out for my dogs too, though they're never really out on it unsupervised for more than 10 minutes. If I do hear them barking, I bring them in immediately, since I don't allow barking unless someone is entering the yard while my dogs are in it. I think 7 months is a bit young to be leaving her out on a tie unsupervised, even though Cairo is over a year now, I still supervise him when it's out and have since he was 3 months old (wow has it been that long already?)


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't have a child, but i think puppies takes as much time to handle as babies, so think of it as having 2 babies to take care of now.

If it was me, i wouldn't put them both together as puppies don't know boundaries yet, pen the pup in a room or crate her if you want to have your break time. Time out for everyone. At first you will have to tolerate the barking noise, but don't give in, after a while, she will understand that it's rest time.

I bought my pup without knowing how much it will affect my lifestyle. Must get home in time to feed, must clean up for him, must bring him for training and walks, else must play with him until he's tired enough to lie down to rest.

"A Tired dog is a Happy Dog, and a Happy Owner too" 

Especially puppies they only know 3 things, play, eat, nap


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with your pup, the problem is that you got her at the wrong time in your life. You are unable to give her what she needs and I would consider re-homing her. I know that is harsh, but it is the truth and the truth sometimes hurts. So sorry.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

um, i am in north carolina also juuuuuuust in case re-homing becomes necessary. :angel:

in all seriousness though, i hope you guys do end up finding your groove. i really do. we just adopted our first poodle this summer (he is five so didn't have to do the puppy thing) but i am now a huge poodle fan-so much so that we are giving serious consideration to a second!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Hope you are doing okay; if you can afford it, I really think a break from Georgia is what you need (aka doggy daycare!). Seems like I always do everything the hard way, but a few years ago when my youngest was a baby my husband took off, leaving me with all his debts; so I had 3 kids, no husband, a full-time job, 2 dogs, and I was studying to finish my degree at night. Believe me, I WELCOMED the chance to take those dogs for a run! The kids loved it too, they played on the playground or else ran with me, and I pushed the baby in a stroller and ran in circles around the older 2 on the playground. It was a wild family time and everyone came home after with rosy cheeks and a good appetite. Everyone's situation and ability to handle stress is different but that was when I learned to love running! Anyway my point is, it can be done. Thinking of you!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Is it possible for you to maybe come to an arrangement with someone who has more time to devote to the puppy to come up with a 6 month boarding plan - foster home, boot camp - whatever you want to call it? 

The baby, the puppy, and the husband on deployment all have "End times", so you may be able to consider a 6 month respite situation and make the choice to finalize a re-homing or to bring the puppy home once some maturation time has passed.

It would be a very generous thing to do, by everyone involved. It's just a thought... It would also give a person considering a 2nd dog the chance to try that out, without necessarily committing for ever. It would give you a break and some help, without giving up the dog, or giving up on yourself... 

There is a reason that babies were left on church steps and animal shelters were opened, and it is mostly just about people being overwhelmed and under-resourced... You probably don't have to get radical, if you think outside the box, and get flexible in your own self-judgment. 

sarah


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

You have some great advice, but let me say this, I didn't see it anywhere else... When you are stressed your dog feels it too. It seems like the morning I am running late and about ready to break down, is the morning that Remington will plant two muddy paws on my suit, or will decide he needs to roll in the mud, then come in and roll on the sofa. It isn't that he is a bad dog, although when does that I tell him he is a bad poodle... but it is that I am so stressed that he is acting out because he doen't know how to deal with my stress. So, my advice find a routine. It will help destress you and in-turn it will help settle your puppy down.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

This is probably going to come off as harsh, but I am not leaving it in criticism, but more so in hopes that other people who are in a similar situation to yours who are considering adopting a poodle puppy make sure that they have realistic expectations.

You have a lot on your plate, quite honestly, even without the poodle puppy because being a mom and taking care of a dog can be a lot of work-adding a puppy is a serious challenge. 

Your puppy sounds normal, some are a little less active, and some are even a little bit crazier than yours. Having a puppy from a smart breed of dogs is a whole new ball game. The barking is due to boredom, she has nothing to do to stimulate her mind, so she is barking at everything in your neighborhood to create "work" for her to do.

The fact that you are tethering her in your yard and letting her bark outside, and in your home is telling me that you didn't make a game plan for her first 2 years (yes, maturity is that far away-and for some dogs they don't slow down much until 4-5).

So you need to ask yourself, are you willing or do you even have the time to put in the work needed? You would have to start now, she is going to have more than double the energy she does right now in a few months. 

If this is something you are committed to, then it's time to make an action plan and then stick to it.

What type of tools/resources do you have?

Things that you will need: 

crate
6 foot leash for tethering (wear the leash looped around your waist to keep her out of trouble-it also reinforces your leadership with her-and hands free for the baby!)
training treats
interactive FUN toys that your dog is gaga for (have 3 out at a time, and have others to swap out during the week so she always has something different)
reading material/videos
poodleforum.com 
time for you (managing your stress is key, a dog senses your stress)

Things that would REALLY help (if you can afford them):

A dog walker
Doggy daycare?
group training sessions


Once you know what you have, and what you need to get, then it's plan making time.

Your puppy needs lot of mental stimulation, and unlike our human kids that often would rather sit around and watch TV, poodles actually love to learn and "work." 

I think it's also probably a good time to teach her the joy of relaxing with you. Gryphon has started to learn that laying down beside me when I'm tired is just as nice as driving me nuts 

Sorry for the length! I think you have some meditating to do, and don't worry this is the most common problem with dogs her age in this situation and the good news is that you can control for the most part the outcome based off of how much time/training you can give her-unlike human children which after their teen phase tend to deviate and stop listening to us


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I am in total agreement with Carley's Mom, and couldn't say it any better.

And, yeah, I am the one with the poorly behaved young spoo who turned into a perfect gentleman with some intensive attention.  It can be done, and very, very quickly. But, although I have two other dogs, he had to become the entire focus of my every moment, without any exception. Once we got that established, now everybody is back to three dogs getting about equal attention--------except I seem to remain the complete center of their attention. I do not have any young children; only a husband. And, he is used to coming last in the line of priorities...LOL


----------



## Georgia the Red (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the encouragement. I guess I honestly haven't been putting the dog first. I really wanted to go for a walk this morning but a shower and chores won out. I have decided to definitely start walking her 1-2 times each day. I will have to look over all the other suggestions. For now, I am just pooped!

I do not see re-homing as an option. My husband would never let that happen. He would just tell me to suck it up....which in all honesty is what I need to do. Just needed some words of wisdom, which I've definitely received. 

This forum by far has the kindest, smartest, and most professional posters.  I learned so much from reading each of your posts. 

Tomorrow is a new day with Miss Georgia!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

You're going to do awesome, wish some of us were closer so we could help out


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Georgia the Red said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. I guess I honestly haven't been putting the dog first. I really wanted to go for a walk this morning but a shower and chores won out. I have decided to definitely start walking her 1-2 times each day. I will have to look over all the other suggestions. For now, I am just pooped!
> 
> I do not see re-homing as an option. My husband would never let that happen. He would just tell me to suck it up....which in all honesty is what I need to do. Just needed some words of wisdom, which I've definitely received.
> 
> ...


Aww, I'm touched by your determination. Hang in there, mama!


----------



## MiniLouie (Jul 17, 2012)

Your dog has a lot of energy. 
I would look into a doggy daycare to take her to a few times a week. She needs to run off her energy. She will be a happier dog on the calm days with a day or two of crazy running around each week.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Georgia, Gigi is 2 years old as of yesterday, but I can still remember those puppy days like it was yesterday. She had me in tears of frustration more times then I could count. In fact, when she was 4 months old, I came here and vented about her in this thread:

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/12072-today-tough-puppy-day-d.html

I joked in that thread that I thought she had three 6s on the top of her head. Well, those needle-sharp teeth are gone, the chewing on the furniture and shoes and cell phones (yes, my daughter's expensive new one) are history, the peeing and pooing indoors have stopped and she doesn't fight me like a Tazmanian Devil when I try to groom her now. But, believe me, it was not easy at times. I'm ashamed to admit this now, but I resented getting her for a while because I didn't realize how much work puppies were. And I didn't have young kids and a husband who was not there to help like you are facing, so I give you a lot of credit for wanting to stick it out. 

Seriously, though, it does get better, but it will take a few more months of her going through the puppy stage and/or lots of training and patience on your part. I know...easier said than done, but you will get through this.

Lots of hugs for you (((HUGS))). Just keep coming here for venting and oodles of advice. I learned so much on this forum from people who have been through it all with their poodles and are here to help.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Georgia’s mom!
I have a 4 month standard puppy too, and if I think back to our first poodle puppy( thank you, Cabryn poodles) that came home with us at 6 months, when I had a six month old daughter, a new (unpacked) house, and a husband who travelled often-I wonder to myself how I managed! I know exactly how you feel- tired, exhausted and feeling that this is a never ending road. I’m here to tell you that it does get better- and Georgia will repay you with love and devotion for the time that you can manage to devote to her now, even if it is only in short bursts. I know you are doing your best- and you just need a bit of encouragement to keep going. I see that you are firmly committed to making it all work, and I so commend you for your attitude.
I used to put my baby into a carrier, and put the puppy on a leash and immediately take her outside in the morning. Then we’d come inside, and I’d nurse the baby, and then fed the puppy, then back outside.Finally, it’s coffee time for me..it took a few months, but we all settled into a workable routine. That was 40 years ago!
I think that Georgia barks because she wants to be inside with you. Poodles are so people oriented that they are happiest when near you. Once she’s fed/watered she should be fine inside for a bit..do you have a crate? Maybe give her one of those beef tendons, and let her chew that in her crate while you are busy? 
Sending you hugs!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi there Georgia's mom. One of my vivid childhood memories is of my mom, me (age 5), my 2 year old brother and my beagle puppy trudging around the neighborhood in the pouring rain. My dad worked in the defense industry and this was in the early 1960s (right after the Cuban missile crisis) so he was away lots. Looking back I now think it must have been really hard for my mom to juggle all of us (me, bro and puppy), but we persevered and enjoyed having the dog as our family member until I was in college.

You are going to have tough days. Your situation is complicated. Be strong and be patient. You have already gotten lots of good advise. I think some key points are the following. 

1. If you are stressed so will your dog be stressed. You cannot lie to her about your mood. If you see her acting crazy stressy, think about how you are feeling.

2. A tired dog is a happy dog. Put your baby in a papoose, a leash on the dog and go for a good long walk. It will do all of you good.

3. Ask for help in the real world. If you can't take the baby for the walk get a sitter. If you can't leave the baby get a dog walker.

4. If you can't make it work don't be afraid to try to find someone to foster the dog or to permanently re-home her. It isn't an admission of failure or defeat to do so, just a recognition that you are a human (not a superwoman) caught in a tough spot. 

I hope your husband returns soon and safely from his deployment. I thank him and you for the sacrifice your family is making on behalf of all of us.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Georgia the Red*: First, hats off to you for seeking guidance and taking all the suggestions with such grace.:yo: I just want to share a quick story about raising babies and puppies. Years back my first cousin and his wife had newborn twin daughters and a pair of 6 month old female mini schnauzer littermates. We use to call them "the quadruplents." My cousin's wife is a _very_ easy-going woman. She would stay Zen as can be with two babies crying and two schnauzers barking. One day I asked her how on earth her nerves weren't completely shattered. She told me her secret weapon was the vacuum cleaner. When the noise level in the house started getting to her, she'd pull out the vacuum to drown out the wailing sounds of the household. Their home was always immaculate, know I now why! Best of luck with everything. And all good wishes for your dh's safe return home.


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

Georgia the red; 
First let me thank you and your husband for your service to our country. 

At times we are all in need of a little help, and if we look there is plenty of help out there. But you will have to ask just as you did by coming here. There are many veterans who would be happy to exercise your dog. Find them at the American legion or VFW. There are many retired people who are looking for something meaningful to do and most communities have some method of getting volunteers together with people who need help. Look around and see if there are any dog clubs or rescues in your area. It does not matter if it is poodle related. They know people who like to volunteer and perhaps help to keep a dog in its' own home. I am willing to bet there are a lot of people who would not mind exercising a dog even if they are unable to foster one. I do a little volunteer work and it gives me a lot of satisfaction knowing I am not too old and decrepit to be of use to others. 

Babies are a full time job, as are puppies. You are not the first to have two full time jobs at once. It aint easy, but with a little imagination you will be able to keep the baby, the puppy and your sanity. Good luck


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

ok i skimmed but i haven't read every post- so sorry if i say stuff other people have 

you are at a busy time but its totally doable. You need to give your pup some life skills to help your life easier. 

1- she needs more exercise- do you have doggy day cares in the area? I have found a good 1/2 day or full day at doggy day care can just help tire out a dog for another day or two! 
Dog walker? can you get someone to come in and give her a good walk during the day? 

2- get yourself a couple books and spend 5-10 minutes a day working on a few things- baby nap time? make it puppy training time- baby playing quiety? Great grab 5 minutes and work something with the puppy 
Suggestions: Control Unleashed- Puppy book- Fabulous book- i sent a copy home with all my puppies 
- Crate games- its a video- FABULOUS- 
Both these books/videos help teach your dog to SETTLE herself and calm herself down- it will help with house manners. 

Karen Pryor has a nice clicker trianing kit for puppies- good option too Puppy Training Kit Plus


----------



## janarooskie (Nov 20, 2012)

*Hi Sarah*



sarahmurphy said:


> thinking about it, I put a 6 ft leash looped around my waist and clipped Spike to the end of it and kept him absolutely, literally, attached to me for a while. He was probably 4-5 months old, and I did it again at about 8 months. I'll do it again if needed, and I do it when I need to know where he is, what he is doing, and I need him to be quiet. It's not "easy" to go through your day with a puppy attached to you, but it's a lot easier than dealing with the noise and mess of one that's running his or her own show!.
> 
> sarah



I did the same with our 8 year old Standard, my Doberman (God Bless him) when he was a puppy, my Rottie when she was a puppy (God Bless her), and am doing it again with our new 3 month Standard puppy. My Dobie was a nightmare in training - I failed obedience. He was a rescue at 6 weeks old and kept me on my toes everyday until his death at 14 y.o. I just perservered. His crate and potty training was easy but not his destructiveness. He also was not a barker. As for my Rottie she was a dream. She passed away at 8 years old. My son was 4 when we brought them to our family and yes it was a handful. I could go on as I've had dogs since I was a newborn. I'm 51 now. BUT, tethering a leash to your waist always worked wonders. Janet


----------



## RmR (Mar 12, 2012)

You certainly do have a lot on your plate, but with some changes you can make things better.

I don't have a fenced in backyard either. Every morning I take my dog to the park for at least 1 hour, sometimes 2. I either let him play with the other dogs that are there or we go for a walk through the woods. He's off leash so he gets to run back and forth so he probably does 3 times the amount I do! That hour or two at the park really make a big difference. All he needs in the afternoon is another half hour walk and he's fine in the house. As far as letting him out to potty, I take him out on a leash. I've taught him the command "go potty" and he's learned to pee on command. (That would come in handy if you put the baby down for a nap and you want to let her out for a potty break) I usually go around the block with him just in case he has to do #2.

I know a woman who comes to the park that has a 2 year old, is 8 months pregnant and brings her 10 month old golden retriever puppy. She says he calms down in the house pretty well after getting that exercise in the morning and she doesn't know what she would do if she didn't have the park. See if there are any dog parks/runs near you that you can take Georgia to and let her release some of that energy. 

I also recommend you get a couple of kongs and feed her meals through that. Stuff the kibble in with some peanut butter or apple sauce or a spoon of canned dog food and freeze it. That always gave me 20-30 minutes of peace and quiet!

Good luck and I hope things get easier for you


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*WOW...so much good advice in this thread....some things I'm going to incorporate into my own "life with puppy".*

*One thing I've always done with pups is have them on a schedule (that helps with babies too!!)....if she gets a walk in the morning, then she'll know that it's rest time after that walk. I've watched Lola evolve into her schedule. I don't have a fenced yard either, so I have to accompany her for all outside activities. We do have a very well fenced pasture, so she's lose on a long line....we "snoop" the pasture over, play ball, and then there's her own joy of life runs. When we come in she's content....we're out for around 45 minutes. We also go out a noon for another 45 minutes, and she'll remind me that it's time to go back out, if I'm not watching the clock close enough. There are times when I'd rather stay in my nice warm house, but I don't want to live with a barking, sharking pupppy....AND I feel good when I come in.

One thing I didn't see on the list of things to have on hand is a treat bag.... I bought a one that snaps around my waist even with a down coat on....I can dispense treats quickly (at the moment of Lola making a good choice), without digging in my pockets...it can stay open so you don't have to dig at all. It's cold up here, and taking off my glove, digging in a pocket, while trying to reward the pup, is time consuming and she loses interest. 

If you get Georgia used to an exercise/fun-time schedule she will expect it, BUT she'll start behaving on her off time. 

p*


----------



## Karenl39 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok, I hear you! Years ago, I had 3 toddlers close to age because I had 3 kids under 18 months. I also had a farm which included horses, dogs, cats, etc. I was not wise and got a malamute puppy . . . this was after we had a lab puppy. The malamute showed aggressive tendencies towards my children so I had to hire a trainer to come to my home a few times a week because I was simply overwhelmed. 

Anyways, prior to the malamute puppy we had a lab puppy. My husband travels all the time. What I honestly had to do was hire a babysitter to care for my kids while I took care of my animals. We had no money so I would hire young middle school girls learning to babysit and pay them cheaply. I was there the whole time and they would play with my kids while I took the dog for walks, etc. We did have a fenced in yard which helped a ton. However, that did not help with house training the dogs. My kids learned to nap through the barking and so will yours. I also hired an older sitter to watch my kids while I took my dogs to obedience. This was a HUGE break for me. 

Trust me, I know exactly how you feel! My babies loved my dogs and would wrestle and play with them on the floor. If you have floor time with the puppy and baby, both with learn their limits together


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

I have nearly 9 yr old shih Tzu X Aust Silky and he is exceptionally highly trained. Miss Mini Poodle entered scene in february this year, and from day one commenced with this horrendous yoddling and baying like I had never heard before phone call to breeder who told me yes poodles do that if they can't get their own way. So out of the dog playpen she came lucky I have wood floors as we had many puddles despite the specific toilet area indoors and many outdoor trips. At 12 weeks I had her toileting in one area outside and at anytime she even uttered a sound that was not acceptable (like playing with older dog little growls were ok), I would hiss at her and say a firm NO, now at 11 months I have the quietest poodle you would care to meet I have constant comments from people at shows and around neighbours who say to me how did you achieve this. 
My answer consistency, lots of positive praise and treats every single time she did anything right from coming immediately she was called to bringing ball back to leaving older dogs food bowl, to answering door bell/microwave/phone txt sound/ she just runs to me and sits to let me know I need to give her attention and not a sound.
Poodles are incredibly smart and learn very fast - they can also learn how to push their humans buttons which sounds exactly what yours is doing. so turn it around and give her less opportunity to do so, in the morning straight out to toilet and straight back in and give her chewy stick or meat bone to keep occupied, while you deal with your bub. when you have to do the house work upstairs, give her some more distration down stairs like a frozen block of water with some meaty treats or chicken necks wings frozen inside she will lick and chew and stay foccussed on this giving you time for your things.

Yes and as been suggested off to walkies with baby and dog, again lots of correct heel work and sits and downs and keep her brain on task with rewards. They love chasing things so Frisbee and balls if you don't have fence or enclosed area wher eyou can do this activity this could be a bit hard but I often sit on floor and just roll a ball down my hallway while she charges after it over and over. she also has a large assortment of dog toys which I recycle in a box so she doesn't get bored playing with same ones, she has a tendency to harrass the older dog as well so this is when I put up the pen and he is in it for protection with a favoured treat and she gets to just watch from outside, she quickly learnt that if she leaves him alone she will also get a special chewy treat.

It is unfortuneate that you don't have a fenced area and she has to be on the long line, as they really like to be part of the action so being out there with all the passing traffic is just frustrating her no end.

Hope with all the suggestions you can find a solution


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh and one other thing if all else fails try a cintronella no bark collar or one of those small battery operated zap collars, but I really don't think you will need to do this if you just bring her in and destress her and chill out together like others have suggested.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Agidog said:


> Oh and one other thing if all else fails try a cintronella no bark collar or one of those small battery operated zap collars, but I really don't think you will need to do this if you just bring her in and destress her and chill out together like others have suggested.


Please do not do this.

You might end up with an even worse situation. Training tools like this should not be used as a first resort. Many people argue they should never be used as they can actually cause aggression. Poodles are very sensitive and intelligent dogs. I think harsh methods will only backfire on a poodle. 

Exercise
Training
Attention
Play

Give your puppy these things in abundance. At least two long walks a day, more is better. Free running, play with people and other dogs, fetch, tug, etc., is even better than ONLY walks. 

I can't imagine having a puppy and a human baby. Really, I cannot. You will want the puppy to just "be good" while you tend to your baby, but the problem is she has not yet been taught how to behave and has not become old enough to behave. Puppies are so much work. They need so much attention, supervision, guidance. Not to mention they just want to BE with you, the want to play and interact.

Like others said, things are only going to get worse as your puppy approaches adolescence. I am not saying that to scare you, but to prepare you. For me, 8 months to 14 months was the hardest part of my pup's growing up. He needed even MORE exercise (like one to two hours a day) and tested his boundaries with me, just like human adolescents. I had to put in a lot of time, energy, training, exercise and patience, but it paid off with a very well-behaved adult dog (eventually).


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Karenl39 said:


> My babies loved my dogs and would wrestle and play with them on the floor. If you have floor time with the puppy and baby, both with learn their limits together


I am glad you never had any issues with the above-described situation, but this is VERY DANGEROUS. I'm sorry, but babies and toddlers should NEVER be allowed to wrestle with dogs on the floor, particularly if you have a large dog. This is just setting up a VERY bad situation.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I want to reemphasize a couple of things in the last two posts, just because I think they are super important. Poodles are very sensitive to harsh corrections. I can't speak to citronella anti bark collars, but I would never use a shock collar on a poodle. Dogs and small children also always have to be carefully watched and shouldn't be allowed to wrestle. I have even had to give my niece careful direction around my dogs as recently as the last year and she is twelve, but sort of a tom boy and she really loves to play with them. When she is on the floor rolling around with them it just gets too high energy too fast.


----------



## Karenl39 (Nov 18, 2012)

PaddleAddict said:


> I am glad you never had any issues with the above-described situation, but this is VERY DANGEROUS. I'm sorry, but babies and toddlers should NEVER be allowed to wrestle with dogs on the floor, particularly if you have a large dog. This is just setting up a VERY bad situation.


Well they didn't wrestle per say. My daughter would take her blanking and fall asleep on our lab. This was a long time ago and no, I probably wasn't too smart years ago about large dogs which is why I had a trainer come to my home 3x a week for a year to help with my malamute. They never played with her other than throw a ball to her. They did play with our German Shepherd mix but were probably in elementary school when we got her.


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,
Exercise, exercise, get out and walk. play games in the house. challenge your puppy. Find a positive reward trainer and take classes. A tired puppy will be quiet and will be a joy to live with. Always reward for good behavior, you will be surprised how quick your poodle will learn.


----------

